
Show HN: Pytorch Text Recognition Tool - s3nh_
https://github.com/s3nh/pytorch-text-recognition
======
abeppu
In the example on the readme, why does it reverse the order of "casteli" (3)
and "castle" (4)? It's a bit surprising that it understand the rest of the
ordering (including the "and" in the center), but flips those two.

Also, if I were a developer trying to use this, I'd be constantly annoyed at
receiving a dict with keys like "0", "1", "2" rather than just getting a list.

~~~
s3nh_
In the example, text is not sorted by it's corrdinates but by appearence of
boxes in first network. It is visible in more complex documents, that crnn
network did not create boxes in descending order (word-by-word).

also, good point about the list. dictionary keys has no logical usage in this
one.

------
jkaufmann_
This is awesome, definitely a ton of use cases for this. It would be
interesting if you put some background into why you made this project in your
README. Some inspiration always helps.

Also some examples of where else you've seen it applied could spark peoples
imagination to help people get some more usage out of your work.

~~~
s3nh_
Hi, thanks for feedback! I'll add more general information. In my opinion
theres a lot to do in complex document classification, I'll try to add some
demo to make things more intuitive. thanks!

------
dpaluy
How to train this model in other languages?

~~~
s3nh_
the hardest part in training model in foreign languages is to get correctly
labeled dataset. I worked with pretrain model on Polish language documents and
based on this experience it is relatively good if you are using some text
similarity measures. There are some examples/pretrain models with
Korean/English/French language

------
boromi
And CRAFT stands for what?

~~~
piceas
The topic list gives the answer
[https://github.com/topics/craft](https://github.com/topics/craft)

Fist repo: Character Region Awareness for Text Detection (CRAFT)

[https://github.com/clovaai/CRAFT-pytorch](https://github.com/clovaai/CRAFT-
pytorch)

Which has a nice video demo.

[https://youtu.be/HI8MzpY8KMI](https://youtu.be/HI8MzpY8KMI)

